# Lenovo X300 Completely Rules the MacBook Air. Or Does It?



## aryayush (Mar 9, 2008)

Lenovo X300 Completely Rules the MacBook Air. Or Does It?

by Aayush Arya
Mar 06, 2008

Lenovo had been working on an ultra-portable notebook for the past twenty months and had finally managed to get it done. Just when the project was nearing completion and was being readied for release, Apple dropped the bomb. They released the world’s thinnest notebook, so thin that it could fit inside an interoffice envelope and downright sexy to boot.
*applematters.com/images/uploads/lenovox300_292x206.jpg
Next to the MacBook Air, the Lenovo X300 looks positively ugly and at a hefty price tag of $2,799 for the base configuration, doesn’t have the usual advantage of being cheap either. If anyone were to draw a comparison chart, the MacBook Air would have several clear advantages over the X300. Or so it would seem to the unbiased eye. If the comparison happens to be done by Lenovo, however, there’s simply no stopping the X300. Read more...

[Via Apple Matters]


I would love to know what you guys think of this...


----------



## Gigacore (Mar 9, 2008)

its price is hefty coz its features are hefty too. Who wants looks dude? All we need is sheer performance and option to upgrade a lot. $uck the Air


----------



## gxsaurav (Mar 9, 2008)

Gigacore said:


> Who wants looks dude? All we need is sheer performance and option to upgrade a lot. $uck the Air


 
Macboys want looks, not performance.


----------



## Gigacore (Mar 9, 2008)

yuck, they are isolated.


----------



## aryayush (Mar 9, 2008)

If you guys haven't noticed, the MacBook Air is a much better performer than the Lenovo X300.

And yes, looks are very important. We want good looking clothes and sexy cars, why wouldn't the same apply to a notebook you carry almost everywhere.

That wasn't the point anyway. The point was to show how stupid a comparison Lenovo's is.


----------



## Gigacore (Mar 9, 2008)

pwning lenovo?  must be crazy.  
Air has no option to replace battery, now who calls this a mobile computer / laptop / notebook whatever.


----------



## amitava82 (Mar 9, 2008)

Why this one is in review Section? Have you even used Lenovo X300 or MacBook Air? Stop promoting your own articles. I hope you know the meaning of review..


----------



## Gigacore (Mar 9, 2008)

+1 even i thought the same


----------



## kumarmohit (Mar 9, 2008)

X300 looks, ugly, I think, it looks far more professional but then your opinion may vary. Personally I think that X300 does pwn the AIR.


----------



## tarey_g (Mar 9, 2008)

amitava82 said:


> Why this one is in review Section? Have you even used Lenovo X300 or MacBook Air? Stop promoting your own articles. I hope you know the meaning of review..


 
No matter how sexy it looks (because it does  ) ,has few ports, a sealed battery that you can't replace on your own and no built-in CD/DVD drive.  WTF.

A Sexy girl with no pqr, less fingers and a sealed xyz(ouch). Keep it.

Spidey needs a good laptop, air is for Mary Jane she's gonna pose with it .


----------



## iMav (Mar 9, 2008)

tarey_g said:


> *Spidey needs a good laptop, air is for Mary Jane she's gonna pose with it. *


Period.


----------



## Gigacore (Mar 9, 2008)

@tarey,


----------



## FilledVoid (Mar 9, 2008)

I believe the quote



> Well, obviously, they think their machine is better, but the reasons given for why it's better appeals to Lenovo's core audience—the traveling corporate worker—and not the MacBook Air's core audience, weaklings who like shiny laptops.



Says it all.


----------



## Ankur Gupta (Mar 9, 2008)

tarey_g said:


> No matter how sexy it looks (because it does  ) ,has few ports, a sealed battery that you can't replace on your own and no built-in CD/DVD drive.  WTF.
> 
> A Sexy girl with no pqr, less fingers and a sealed xyz(ouch). Keep it.
> 
> Spidey needs a good laptop, air is for Mary Jane she's gonna pose with it .



Couldn't have said it in a more hilarious way 
I would prefer more features over looks anyday


----------



## ring_wraith (Mar 9, 2008)

tarey_g said:


> No matter how sexy it looks (because it does  ) ,has few ports, a sealed battery that you can't replace on your own and no built-in CD/DVD drive.  WTF.
> 
> A Sexy girl with no pqr, less fingers and a sealed xyz(ouch). Keep it.
> 
> Spidey needs a good laptop, air is for Mary Jane she's gonna pose with it .



ROFl


----------

